# still filing income tax return -on paper?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know I'm part of a dying breed, but, does ANYONE else in here still fill out their income tax returns the old-fashioned way, by hand & mail them in?
(I don't think you can even "drop it off" at your local CRA office any more)
I wonder how much longer we'll be able to do it that way. 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been a deemed resident of Canada for many years and they require me to file by mail for some reason

I prepare it on a tax program but then print it for mail instead of netfile. I heard this year they will allow fax for the first time


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Can't you mail it in? How did you get your paper forms in the first place? Not from the postie I suppose.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> I know I'm part of a dying breed, but, does ANYONE else in here still fill out their income tax returns the old-fashioned way, by hand & mail them in?


Not me ... but my co-worker who is about fifteen years younger than me and works in the IT department does the return on his custom spreadsheet to eliminate math errors then transfers the numbers to a paper tax return. 

I think he is crazy but to each their own. 

FWIW ... paper returns were 10.2% of the 2019 tax return filings.




Beaver101 said:


> ... Can't you mail it in?


AFAICT, mailing is still available. Where one passed a drop box as part of one's regular routine, it used to avoid having to pay postage as well as let one procrastinate to a later date/time.




Beaver101 said:


> ...How did you get your paper forms in the first place? Not from the postie I suppose.


CRA says that if one filed by paper last year - they will mail a paper return to the tax payer.
Or for first timers, one can order a paper copy.

Otherwise, I'd assume one would either download/print the PDF copy of the tax return or use tax software to prepare then print it.
The outfit that used to provide an excel spreadsheet that could print paper returns does not do this anymore.






Filing an income tax and benefit return on paper - Canada.ca







www.canada.ca









Get a T1 income tax package - Canada.ca


This is the main menu page for the T1 General income tax and benefit package for 2021. Individuals can select the link for their place of residence as of December 31, 2021, to get the forms and information needed to file a General income tax and benefit return for 2021. Each package includes the...




www.canada.ca






Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="Eclectic

FWIW ... paper returns were 10.2% of the 2019 tax return filings.

AFAICT, mailing is still available. Where one passed a drop box as part of one's regular routine, it used to avoid having to pay postage as well as let one procrastinate to a later date/time.

Cheers
[/QUOTE]

I went to my usual drop box last year. It wasn't there any more. The security guard said i had to mail it in.$!
Not sure if it's permanent...or due to covid.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Likely due to Covid but it could be permanent. I think you'll be fine to drop it off in an official (red CP's) mail-box. I guess snail-mail is more reliable (still) after seeing this/newfoundlander61's post(#41)...

CRA Login Not Working


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not me ... but *my co-worker who is about fifteen years younger than me and works in the IT department does the return on his custom spreadsheet to eliminate math errors then transfers the numbers to a paper tax return. *
> 
> I think he is crazy but to each their own.
> 
> ...


 ... are you surprised? An "IT" + "youngster" filing his taxes by paper in 2020(?) - who knew?!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> FWIW ... paper returns were 10.2% of the 2019 tax return filings.


That would include a lot of returns that cannot be filed such as Final T1 returns, T3 Testamentary returns and first time returns. I cannot imagine why anyone with a computer would to anything other than use tax software to at least do their return, print it and mail it.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

It has been years since we physically penned a hard copy, let alone submit on by mail . Cannot even remember it is so long ago. Same with efile and re-file.

Even when we had an accountant complete and file them I still did a pro forma on my own to estimate taxes owing etc. and have questions prior to meeting with the accountant.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... are you surprised? An "IT" + "youngster" filing his taxes by paper in 2020(?) - who knew?!


Millennial hipsters are switching to paper because it's more "authentic".


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I still do the paper copy and mail it in. Kind of theraputic. Gather the forms, scan for the required reporting slips, and stick in post its. Pull the post it as the different reporting forms -T4, T4sp, T3, T5, etc trickle in. When all post its are gone, time to finalize and mail it.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ... I went to my usual drop box last year. It wasn't there any more. The security guard said i had to mail it in.$!
> Not sure if it's permanent...or due to covid.


I thought I had read something saying it was permanent but the articles I am finding talk about it being a temporary covid change.




AltaRed said:


> ... That would include a lot of returns that cannot be filed such as Final T1 returns, T3 Testamentary returns and first time returns ...


Sure ... though it also includes at least three regular returns (probably more).




AltaRed said:


> ... I cannot imagine why anyone with a computer would to anything other than use tax software to at least do their return, print it and mail it.


People like my parents, I could see having a computer for email and a few other things but doing the tax return on paper. I'm not sure but based on the panic calls from my brother and SIL about their computer, it wouldn't be surprising if they did the same.

As I say, at least to me - the shocker is my co-worker who does far more complicated things with computers. 





ian said:


> ... t has been years since we physically penned a hard copy, let alone submit on by mail . Cannot even remember it is so long ago ...


Physical paper would be mid '90's or so for me. Spreadsheet update then print to mail off was one year around 2006.




nathan79 said:


> Millennial hipsters are switching to paper because it's more "authentic".


LoL.


Cheers


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

If you paper file, do you still need to attach all your receipts? Everything would be listed in all those schedules and CRA would already have all your T-slips and RRSP receipts.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

I send CRA paper copies. I use a crude but very informative homemade excel spreadsheet to generate the numbers to input into the yearly paper T1 Generals, schedules, and all other relevant forms. I keep an identical paper copy.

I also want to know CRA received our completed tax forms. To cut down on postage, I send both of our paper forms in the same Express Post envelope for tracking purposes to Sudbury's CRA office.

The excel spreadsheet is updated weekly to track every taxable income stream and taxable expense incurred by our household. Once the T3’s are in (usually by the end of March), everything culminates into a therapeutic four day data input ritual. I prefer to use the fill-able CRA online PDF forms, input the numbers, print two copies. and save the file to my computer.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Tostig said:


> If you paper file, do you still need to attach all your receipts? Everything would be listed in all those schedules and CRA would already have all your T-slips and RRSP receipts.


Only the receipts they ask for. The rest are kept on file if asked for.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I always send mine on paper. I do it with Studio Tax and print the format they want. I like to send them the receipts and extra calculations. I don't send the T5008s though, since they are generally wrong in one way or another, and instead detail out in Schedule 3.

Last year the drop-boxes in front of the CRA's head office in Ottawa were still there, but taped up and roped off, it said, due to COVID. I haven't looked this year.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

1991 was the last year I did it in my own writing. CanTax program after that for many years. If memory serves CanTax was bought by intuit - TurboTax , which I still use . I have netfiled ever since it was setup.

I don't print any of the filing just save a PDF. I also attach all T slips, receipts and the NOA. So one PDF has it all. Of course also digitally backedup in the cloud and on a separate hard drive.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ponderling said:


> I still do the paper copy and mail it in. Kind of theraputic. Gather the forms, scan for the required reporting slips, and stick in post its. Pull the post it as the different reporting forms -T4, T4sp, T3, T5, etc trickle in. When all post its are gone, time to finalize and mail it.


I do my own, da wife's, and a couple of relatives...all by hand.
There IS a certain amt. of satisfaction in gathering it all, going thru it step by step, sealing the envelopes & dropping ( or mailing) it off! Also in getting the the Notices of Assessment back that all was in order! lol
Keeps d'ol' brain ticking!


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I do my own, da wife's, and a couple of relatives...all by hand.
> There IS a certain amt. of satisfaction in gathering it all, going thru it step by step, sealing the envelopes & dropping ( or mailing) it off! Also in getting the the Notices of Assessment back that all was in order! lol
> Keeps d'ol' brain ticking!


Now when you netfile they give you an instant NOA, followed by a snail mail copy 2 weeks later.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Or rather than a snail mail copy, an electronic copy in one's MyAccount Inbox if registered for electronic notifications.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a desk audit for my 2019 medical. Got the notice on line. Scanned the supporting documents and submitted on line and a confirmation number that it was rec'd. Got my re-assessment on line and reasons for change on line, and paid the balance on line. Fast, easy, no chance of any documentation being lost in the post or mislaid by CRA.

We have one of the community super mailboxes. I empty it out once a week. I am prefer to have as little personal or financial mail as possible going through that box.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

ian said:


> We have one of the community super mailboxes. I empty it out once a week. I am prefer to have as little personal or financial mail as possible going through that box.


I posted elsewhere about that specific issue. I don't want anything with my SIN on it in Canada Post, and especially not in a community mailbox. I've been doing my best to avoid ANY paper via Canada Post as it pertains to financial accounts and taxes...but it's not yet 100% electronic.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Same here. And what does come in to our home with any SIN, account, or financial info gets shredded before being discarded.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

nortel'd said:


> Only the receipts they ask for. The rest are kept on file if asked for.


Do you mean, only when CRA asks for them? If Netfiling does not require submitting any receipts, then paper filing by now should be the same.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> Or rather than a snail mail copy, an electronic copy in one's MyAccount Inbox if registered for electronic notifications.


Yes, that's what I get.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I have not done a return without software since the mid-1980s. Used to lug the Compaq Portable home from work and use CanTax for DOS on a 5.25" floppy. Started NetFiling as soon as it was available.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I cannot remember when the last time it was that I did a manual paper return. It goes back a very long time. Netfiling started in 2001 but I know I was using tax software long before that, printing it off and sending it in.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Tostig said:


> Do you mean, only when CRA asks for them? If Netfiling does not require submitting any receipts, then paper filing by now should be the same.


When Netfiling you have to keep all your receipts incase CRA requests them as proof at a later date. I think you are required to keep them for seven years. 

I keep identical copies of my completed returns including copies of all attached slips plus the information CRA requests I keep incase asked for. "The Federal Income Tax and Benefit Guide" that comes with my paper income tax package outlines the requirements. 

Even though my CRA MyAccount contains a record of all my "T4's and more Tax Information Slips" they still request I attach copies of "the originals" to my paper return. On occasion I have had to print and attach some of the information posted there to report income and taxes paid.


----------

